# Best airport for going to Ocean City, MD



## Kona Lovers (Aug 25, 2010)

Being from the West Coast, I know very little about East Coast airports.  My question is:  for vacationing in Ocean City, MD, is it better, as far as smooth transitions, car rental facilities, etc., to fly into DC or Baltimore, or are there regional airports better suited?  I realize there are various preferences, but I'd just like to get a general idea of what to consider.

Thanks,

Marty


----------



## davhu1 (Aug 25, 2010)

BWI may be easier.  DCA or IAD you will have more traffic, specially rush hour.

You may also consider Philadelphia if you find cheaper airfare. 

All the way from west coast just to visit Ocean City?  What attracted you?
Enjoy your visit.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 25, 2010)

davhu1 said:


> BWI may be easier.  DCA or IAD you will have more traffic, specially rush hour.
> 
> You may also consider Philadelphia if you find cheaper airfare.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  It's where our ts is and we plan to explore the general area.

Marty


----------



## davhu1 (Aug 25, 2010)

OC Bay Club on 32nd St?  We exchanged there last year in June.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 26, 2010)

That's the one!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 26, 2010)

The local puddle jumper airport is Salisbury, MD. Whether it has regional air service still, you can research it. BWI is the the closest I believe. Dulles is way too far in the wrong, wrong direction. Coming down from Philly is a little longer but doable.


----------



## markel (Aug 26, 2010)

Kona Lovers said:


> Being from the West Coast, I know very little about East Coast airports.  My question is:  for vacationing in Ocean City, MD, is it better, as far as smooth transitions, car rental facilities, etc., to fly into DC or Baltimore, or are there regional airports better suited?  I realize there are various preferences, but I'd just like to get a general idea of what to consider.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Marty



BWI for sure. We get to Ocean City 2-3 times a year and pass BWI along the way. Depending on the time of day/traffic it shouldn't take anymore than 2 1/2 hrs from the airport. In fact, a few weeks ago it only took us a shade over 2 hrs. with no traffic at all.

Mark


----------



## silverfox82 (Aug 26, 2010)

This might be a little out of the box but how about Atlantic city, nj airport. From there its a short drive to Cape May and the ferry to Lewes, del and then a short drive to OC. Just a thought. I just checked from lax, airtran has a one stop rt to acy for $322. The ferry is around 40-50, a nice ride with food and drink or you can brown bag. From Lewes you go thru Rehobeth beach and Fenwick Is, all 3 towns are real nice, good restaurants and watering holes. Timewise its probably a little longer than BWI but the ferry capt is driving while you are relaxing and taking in the sights. Check it out on a map, its very doable.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 26, 2010)

silverfox82 said:


> This might be a little out of the box but how about Atlantic city, nj airport. From there its a short drive to Cape May and the ferry to Lewes, del and then a short drive to OC. Just a thought. I just checked from lax, airtran has a one stop rt to acy for $322. The ferry is around 40-50, a nice ride with food and drink or you can brown bag. From Lewes you go thru Rehobeth beach and Fenwick Is, all 3 towns are real nice, good restaurants and watering holes. Timewise its probably a little longer than BWI but the ferry capt is driving while you are relaxing and taking in the sights. Check it out on a map, its very doable.



Thanks for that info.  That sounds like it would be a nice, relaxing way to unwind after the cross country flight.


----------



## shar (Sep 7, 2010)

I lived in Ocean City MD for a short period of time.  During this period I flew to Hawaii. I would not even consider doing anything other than flying into Salisbury Md from the West Coast. If you can't get a flight to Salisbury then fly into BWI. Otherwise you will be exhausted. If flying into BWI you may want to arrive a day early and spend the night someplace unless you like to drive a distance after flying for hours.  I would not even consider the ferry as it will add a lot of time to your trip.

Shar


----------



## laura1957 (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm with Shar.  Fly into Salisbury, with the stopover/change planes in Baltimore.  Salisbury is only about 1/2 from OC.  

But I also love that Ferry trip  and it is a nice break from flying/driving


----------



## Kona Lovers (Sep 7, 2010)

shar said:


> I lived in Ocean City MD for a short period of time.  During this period I flew to Hawaii. I would not even consider doing anything other than flying into Salisbury Md from the West Coast. If you can't get a flight to Salisbury then fly into BWI. Otherwise you will be exhausted. If flying into BWI you may want to arrive a day early and spend the night someplace unless you like to drive a distance after flying for hours.  I would not even consider the ferry as it will add a lot of time to your trip.
> 
> Shar



Thanks Shar and Laura,

We hadn't considered the day earlier flying in, but had discussed flying out a day later after driving back to BWI.  We may extend by a day on each end! 

Marty


----------



## markel (Sep 7, 2010)

laura1957 said:


> I'm with Shar.  Fly into Salisbury, with the stopover/change planes in Baltimore.  Salisbury is only about 1/2 from OC.
> 
> But I also love that Ferry trip  and it is a nice break from flying/driving



No disrespect but I wouldn't consider flying into Salisbury through BWI. We're talking less then 2 hrs. to drive. I don't think I'd even consider that if they were giving away a plane ticket. The drive from BWI is not a problem. Straight from Rt. 97 to Rt. 50 across Bay Bridge. 

Mark


----------



## laura1957 (Sep 8, 2010)

markel said:


> No disrespect but I wouldn't consider flying into Salisbury through BWI. We're talking less then 2 hrs. to drive. I don't think I'd even consider that if they were giving away a plane ticket. The drive from BWI is not a problem. Straight from Rt. 97 to Rt. 50 across Bay Bridge.
> 
> Mark



It depends on how much you HATE driving in traffic - It is always worth it to my sister  My BIL also always flies into Salisbury since either my husband or his sister picks him up at the airport.


----------



## markel (Sep 8, 2010)

laura1957 said:


> It depends on how much you HATE driving in traffic - It is always worth it to my sister  My BIL also always flies into Salisbury since either my husband or his sister picks him up at the airport.




I'm with you in that I do not like driving in traffic. Too impatient as my wife constantly reminds me !!!  As I've said before, I drive right past BWI to OC a few times a year. Not a bad drive at all. I've had some times of traffic but for the most part no problems to report. I'd think that after flying in from the west coast that a 2hr drive would be welcome to boarding another plane for a short flight. Just my opinion.

Mark


----------



## dms1709 (Sep 10, 2010)

I would fly into BWI, if you can't do Salisbury.  It is appr. 2 1/2 hour drive, but you want to miss the Bay Bridge traffic.  Saturday morning is busy towards the beach and Sunday night is the same on the return, Friday night is also a challenge.  Most visitors just do it.  It is the same at most popular beach areas.

Donna


----------

